# 2008 State Pankration Championships - Registrations Now Open



## socalpankration (Feb 17, 2008)

2008 California State Pankration championships
Sunday April 6, 2008 
www.fightleague.org
Location: 
Santa Ana College - Bristol & 17th Street
1530 W. 17th street
Santa Ana, California 
Spectators:
$8 Adults
$5 Kids - 5-13 yrs
*$8 Coaches * One Free Coaches band with roster of 5 competitors
This Tournament is open to all styles and schools. Amateurs only.
The State Championships is Now Open Skill Level. Competitors should be at an Intermediate to Advanced to compete.
This is the Only State Championship in California. All winners will be recognized as the Official California State Pankration Champion.
· Athletes from all States, Schools and Styles are welcome.
· All Divisions are limited to 16 competitors per Bracket.
· Everyone is encouraged to pre-register to guarantee their spot.
· Athletes who do not make their registered weight will be allowed to move up in weight provided there is an opening in that bracket. All others will receive a refund minus a $5 administration fee. 
Weigh in: Two Options, you only need to make weight once 
Saturday April 5th - 6-8 PM
Sunday April 6th - 7-8:30 AM: 
No competitors accepted after the 8:30 AM cut off
No more than 16 athletes per weight bracket. Pre-register to ensure your spot.
Schedule of Events: All times are estimated
9:30 AM - Rules demo 
10 AM - Women (14 & over) Double Elimination State Championship Tournament 
10 AM - Rookie (under 8 yrs) Double Elimination State Championship Tournament
10 AM - Novice (8-10 yrs) Double Elimination State Championship Division Tournament  
11 AM - Cadet (11-13 yrs) Double Elimination State Championship Tournament   
12 Noon - Junior (14-17 yrs) Double Elimination State Championship Tournament 
2:30 PM - Men's Double Elimination State Championship Tournament
6:30 PM - Estimated Mens final medal matches. 
Entry Fee: 
$50 Pre-paid Registrations
$60 Walk in and after April 4th
$10 discount - Teams with 15 competitors. All entry forms must be turned in together 
$5 discount - Teams with 8 competitors. All entry forms must be turned in together
See : www.fightleague.org/2008CAPankrationChampionships.html
Awards:
Custom State Champion Medals for 1st - 4th place. Two 3rd place medals for Men division
Custom State Champion Plaque for Mens division champions.
Team Awards for Top 3 Men Teams
Team Awards for Top 2 Junior Teams
Team Award for top combined Rookie, Novice and Cadet Team. (Based on Participation)

Future Events:
· April 12th  Green Bay Wisconsin: 
          USA  RUSSIA  PORTUGAL - CANADA TEAM DUALS

· May 17th  Camp Pendleton California:
          US ARMED FORCES PANKRATION CHAMPIONSHIPS 
· Early Summer 2008,  Location TBA:
WESTERN REGIONAL TEAM DUALS 
Nine Man Pankration teams to represent  Nor Cal; Nevada; Arizona; San Diego; Riverside; San Bernardino; Camp Pendleton; Los Angeles; Orange County; Central California; plus two other Geographical Regions.
Please Contact jfrank128@cox.net if you would like to be a Regional Team Coordinator.  

· Sept. 18-20th  Albania:
          FILA WORLD WRESTLING GAMES 
            **It is not yet conformed if Pankration/ Pangration Athlima will be included.
· FILA INTERNATIONAL RULES REFEREE CLINIC 
Date TBA - FILA HQ in Switzerland.
www.fightleague.org


----------

